# هل تحرم المسيحية أكل لحم الأرانب والخنزير؟



## وردة الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*لقد جاء في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 11مايأتي: *

*1 وكلم الرب موسى وهرون قائلا لهما.*​ *2 جميع  				البهائم التي على الارض. كلما بني اسرائيل قائلين. هذه هي  				الحيوانات التي تأكلونها من *​ *3 كل ما  				شق ظلفا وقسمه ظلفين ويجترّ من البهائم فايّاه تأكلون.*​ *4 الا  				هذه فلا تأكلوها مما يجترّ ومما يشق الظلف الجمل. لانه يجترّ لكنه  				لا يشق ظلفا. فهو نجس لكم.*​ *5  				والوبر. لانه يجترّ لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم.  .*​ *6  				والارنب. لانه يجترّ لكنه لا يشق ظلفا فهو نجس لكم.*​ *7  				والخنزير. لانه يشق ظلفا ويقسمه ظلفين لكنه لا يجترّ. فهو نجس لكم. 				*​ *8 من  				لحمها لا تأكلوا وجثثها لا تلمسوا. انها نجسة لكم.*


*فهل هذا معناه أن المسيحية تحرم أكل لحم الأرانب والخنازير؟*​


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> *لقد جاء في سفر اللاويين الإصحاح 11مايأتي: *
> 
> *1 وكلم الرب موسى وهرون قائلا لهما.*
> 
> ...


 

لا ينجس الانسان ما يدخل اليه - بل ما يخرج منه (هذا هو مبدأنا).

​


----------



## وردة الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

لم أفهم أخ فادي ماتقصده
ثم اليك هذا الرابط الذي فيه تفسير هذا الإصحاح
http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...n/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Lawieen__01-Chapter-11.html

يتحدث عن تحريم أكل لحم الأرنب والخنزير
أريد تأكيدا أو تفسيرا
نحياتي للجميع


----------



## Star Online (20 سبتمبر 2011)

نحن لسنا فى زمن الفرائض والطقوس

للأسف لانجد هذا الا بين الشعوب العربية التى لاهم لها الا البطون واشياء اخرى كما قال الكتاب التى ذكرها قبيح

الاكل يخضع للعادات والتقاليد التى بين الشعوب ليس لدينا حرام وحلال لكن لدينا لائق وغير لائق


لنرى كلمة الله التى فوقى وفوقك

سأذكر  لك  أيات دون تعقيب



(كو 2 : 16)فلا يحكم عليكم احد في أكل او شرب، او من جهة عيد او هلال او سبت، 

(كو 2 : 17)التي هي ظل الأمور العتيدة، وأما الجسد فللمسيح. 

(كو 2 : 18)لا يخسركم احد الجعالة، راغبا في التواضع وعبادة الملائكة، متداخلا في ما لم ينظره، منتفخا باطلا من قبل 

ذهنه الجسدي، 

(كو 2 : 19)وغير متمسك بالرأس الذي منه كل الجسد بمفاصل وربط، متوازرا ومقترنا ينمو نموا من الله. 

(كو 2 : 20)إذا ان كنتم قد متم مع المسيح عن اركان العالم، فلماذا كأنكم عائشون في العالم، تفرض عليكم فرائض: 

(كو 2 : 21)لا تمس، ولا تذق، ولا تجس؟ 

(كو 2 : 22)التي هي جميعها للفناء في الاستعمال، حسب وصايا وتعاليم الناس، 

(كو 2 : 23)التي لها حكاية حكمة، بعبادة نافلة، وتواضع، وقهر الجسد، ليس بقيمة ما من جهة اشباع البشرية.
---------------


(1تى 4 : 3)مانعين عن الزواج، وآمرين أن يمتنع عن أطعمة قد خلقها الله لتتناول بالشكر من المؤمنين وعارفي الحق. 

(1تى 4 : 4)لأن كل خليقة الله جيدة، ولا يرفض شيء إذا أخذ مع الشكر، 

(1تى 4 : 5)لأنه يقدس بكلمة الله والصلاة. 

(1تى 4 : 6)إن فكرت الإخوة بهذا تكون خادما صالحا ليسوع المسيح، متربيا بكلام الإيمان والتعليم الحسن الذي تتبعته. 

(1تى 4 : 7)وأما الخرافات الدنسة العجائزية فارفضها، وروض نفسك للتقوى. 

-------------



(مت 15 : 11)ليس ما يدخل الفم ينجس الإنسان بل ما يخرج من الفم هذا ينجس الإنسان". 

(مت 15 : 18)وأما ما يخرج من الفم فمن القلب يصدر وذاك ينجس الإنسان 

(مت 15 : 20)هذه هي التي تنجس الإنسان. وأما الأكل بأيد غير مغسولة فلا ينجس الإنسان". 

(مر 7 : 20)ثم قال: "إن الذي يخرج من الإنسان ذلك ينجس الإنسان. 



أكتفى بكلمة الله التى هى المرشد والقائد والمحدد لحياة المؤمنين


----------



## فادي الكلداني (20 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> لم أفهم أخ فادي ماتقصده
> ثم اليك هذا الرابط الذي فيه تفسير هذا الإصحاح
> http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...n/Tafseer-Sefr-El-Lawieen__01-Chapter-11.html
> 
> ...


 
شكراً عزيزتي - التفسير يقول (يقسم اليهود الحيوانات) وليس المسيحيين.


----------



## وردة الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

حسنا فادي
معنى هذا أن ماهو مذكور يخص اليهود قبل مجيء المسيح
ولكن لم أفهم شيء آخر نظرا لاجاباتكم
هل هناك نصوص معمول بها في الكتاب المقدس ونصوص غير معمول بها وكيف أستطيع أن أعرف ذلك؟


----------



## Star Online (20 سبتمبر 2011)

عندما تأتى الحقيقة لايصير وجود للظل


----------



## وردة الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

أخ ستار شكرا لمرورك ولكن ممكن توضيح للسؤال؟


----------



## Star Online (20 سبتمبر 2011)

هل نقدم نحن المؤمنين ذبائح إثم وذبائح سلامة مثل ما كان يفعل اليهود ؟؟    لا

هل يوجد عندنا ناسخ ومنسوخ  لا

العهد الجديد عهد النعمة

«ها أيام تأتي، يقول الرب، وأقطع مع بيت إسرائيل ومع بيت يهوذا عهداً جديداً، ليس كالعهد الذي قطعته مع آبائهم يوم 

أمسكتهم بيدهم لأُخرجهم من أرض مصر حين نقضوا عهدي فرفضتهم، يقول الرب. بل هذا هو العهد الذي أقطعه مع بيت 

إسرائيل بعد تلك الأيام، يقول الرب: أجعل شريعتي في داخلهم، وأكتبها على قلوبهم، وأكون لهم إلهاً، وهم يكونون لي 

شعباً. ولا يُعلِّمون بعد كل واحد صاحبه وكل واحد أخاه قائلين: اعرفوا الرب، لأنهم كلهم سيعرفونني من صغيرهم إلى 

كبيرهم، يقول الرب، لأني أصفح عن إثمهم، ولا أذكر خطيَّتهم بعد» 

(إر 31: 31-34

هذا هو العهد الجديد الذي قطعه الرب معنا بتجسُّده وموته وقيامته وإرساله الروح القدس المعزِّي ليمكث معنا إلى الأبد، كما 

وعدنا الرب قائلاً: «هذا هو دمي الذي للعهد الجديد الذي يُسفك من أجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا» (مت 26: 28)،


----------



## وردة الرمال (20 سبتمبر 2011)

ستار، فهمت من كلامك أن المسيحيين يطبقون ماجاء في العهد الجديد فقط، أما تعاليم العهد القديم فلم تعد سارية المفعول.


----------



## Star Online (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الناموس الموسوي يتكون من شقين:

1-     ناموس الفرائض: والخاص بعلاقة الانسان بالله، وتنظمها الذبائح بانواعها الخمسة من ذبيحة المحرقة (لاويين 1) وذبيحة الخطية (لاويين 4) وذبيحة الاثم (لاويين 5) وذبيحة السلام (لاويين 3) وتقدمة الدقيق (لاويين 2)

2-      ناموس الاخلاق: وهي العلاقة بين الانسان واخيه الانسان وتنظمها الوصايا العشرة (خروج 20) وما تبعها من وصايا اخلاقية تتعلق بعلاقة الانسان باخيه الانسان (اللاويين).

بالنسبة للناموس الاخلاقي: باق بقاء الانسان علي وجه الارض.
(خروج 20 : 1 – 17)


----------



## Star Online (20 سبتمبر 2011)

يسوع المسيح لم ينقض كل الناموس لانه باق ، ولكنه اكمل ناموس الفرائض (التي كانت رمزا اليه)


----------



## DAWOODx (20 سبتمبر 2011)

*                   الأصحاح رقم  7*

*1   و اجتمع اليه الفريسيون و قوم من الكتبة قادمين من اورشليم* 2  و لما راوا بعضا من تلاميذه ياكلون خبزا بايد دنسة اي غير مغسولة لاموا* 3  لان الفريسيين و كل اليهود ان لم يغسلوا ايديهم باعتناء لا ياكلون متمسكين بتقليد الشيوخ* 4  و من السوق ان لم يغتسلوا لا ياكلون و اشياء اخرى كثيرة تسلموها للتمسك بها من غسل كؤوس و اباريق و انية نحاس و اسرة* 5  ثم ساله الفريسيون و الكتبة لماذا لا يسلك تلاميذك حسب تقليد الشيوخ بل ياكلون خبزا بايد غير مغسولة* 6  فاجاب و قال لهم حسنا تنبا اشعياء عنكم انتم المرائين كما هو مكتوب هذا الشعب يكرمني بشفتيه و اما قلبه فمبتعد عني بعيدا* 7  و باطلا يعبدونني و هم يعلمون تعاليم هي وصايا الناس* 8  لانكم تركتم وصية الله و تتمسكون بتقليد الناس غسل الاباريق و الكؤوس و امورا اخر كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون* 9  ثم قال لهم حسنا رفضتم وصية الله لتحفظوا تقليدكم* 10  لان موسى قال اكرم اباك و امك و من يشتم ابا او اما فليمت موتا* 11  و اما انتم فتقولون ان قال انسان لابيه او امه قربان اي هدية هو الذي تنتفع به مني* 12  فلا تدعونه في ما بعد يفعل شيئا لابيه او امه* 13  مبطلين كلام الله بتقليدكم الذي سلمتموه و امورا كثيرة مثل هذه تفعلون* 14  ثم دعا كل الجمع و قال لهم اسمعوا مني كلكم و افهموا* 15  ليس شيء من خارج الانسان اذا دخل فيه يقدر ان ينجسه لكن الاشياء التي تخرج منه هي التي تنجس الانسان* 16  ان كان لاحد اذنان للسمع فليسمع* 17  و لما دخل من عند الجمع الى البيت ساله تلاميذه عن المثل* 18  فقال لهم افانتم ايضا هكذا غير فاهمين اما تفهمون ان كل ما يدخل الانسان من خارج لا يقدر ان ينجسه* 19  لانه لا يدخل الى قلبه بل الى الجوف ثم يخرج الى الخلاء و ذلك يطهر كل الاطعمة* 20  ثم قال ان الذي يخرج من الانسان ذلك ينجس الانسان* 21  لانه من الداخل من قلوب الناس تخرج الافكار الشريرة زنى فسق قتل* 22  سرقة طمع خبث مكر عهارة عين شريرة تجديف كبرياء جهل* 23  جميع هذه الشرور تخرج من الداخل و تنجس الانسان .{انجيل مرقس}.:new5::new5:*


----------



## Critic (20 سبتمبر 2011)

الاخوة المسلمين رجاءا افهموا !
العهد القديم (ركز فى لفظ "العهد") كان له رموز وطقوس تهيئ الشعب (فى طفولته الروحية) حتى يأتى المسيح
وعندما اتى المسيح واتم الناموس (ونضج الشعب كفاية) لم يعد هناك حاجة للالتزام بتلك الطقوس لان الرب قطع "عهد" جديد وعتقنا من ناموس الفرائض
اما عن الشق الاخلاقى فى الناموس فهو باقى بل والمسيح ارتقى به


----------



## وردة الرمال (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا فادي للإجابة، فهمت من كلامك أن العهد الجديد لم يأت فيه مايحرم ويحلل بعكس العهد القديم، في الحقيقة لم أقرأ كل الكتاب المقدس حتى أعرف ان العهد الجديد لم يأت بهذا.
ولكن مافائدة العهد القديم إذا تم إلغاؤه هكذا؟


----------



## The Antiochian (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*تم إكماله*


----------



## وردة الرمال (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*مامعنى تم إكماله **؟**The Antiochian**
وكيف أعرف التعاليم المعمول بها في الكتاب المقدس والغير معمول بها**؟*
*http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/member.php?u=102134*


----------



## Star Online (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*دعيني أنقل لك مقال جميل جدا للأخ قاسم ابراهيم ..أرجوك إقرأيه بتمعن :-

هل المسيح اتى لنقض الناموس؟



طالما أن المسيح لم يأتِ لينقض الناموس أي شرائع العهد القديم والوصايا العشر، فلماذا لا يطلب من المسيحيين العمل بموجب الناموس، مع العلم أن السيد المسيح لم يقل لأتباعه المؤمنين به أن يتركوا شريعة موسى أو شرائع العهد القديم؟

إن السيد المسيح لم يأت لينقض الناموس، بل ليكمله. وهو نفسه صرّح بقوله:  "لا تظنوا أني جئت لأنقض الناموس .. ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل" (متى 5: 17). فالمسيح لم يلزم المسيحيين باتباع ناموس العهد القديم المتمثل بالشرائع والقوانين التي كان الناس يتقيدون بها خوفاً من الله، أو خوفاً من العقاب الذي كان يفرض على كل مخالفة للناموس، بل أراد المسيح من المسيحيين أن يسيروا بحسب الناموس الكامل الذي أكمله بمجيئه. والذي يتمثل بالمحبة، محبة الله للإنسان، ومحبة الإنسان لله ولأخيه الإنسان.

والمسيح أكمل الناموس بتتميمه لعلم الفداء العظيم، ووضع حداً للذبائح بذبيحة نفسه أي موته على الصليب بدلاً عن الخطاة. أما بالنسبة للوصايا العشر، فقد أعطاها السيد المسيح معنى جديداً وتفسيراً جديداً، وهو أن كل الوصايا تشير إلى المحبة. فإذا أحبّ الإنسان الله، فإنه لا يخالف إرادته. وإذا أحب أخاه الإنسان، فإنه لا يعمل على أذيّته أو الاعتداء على ممتلكاته أو شرفه. وإذا أحب الإنسان نفسه فإنه لا يدنّسها بالأعمال الرديئة والشهوات البطالة. وقد شدّد المسيح بأن الله يريد من الإنسان التمسك بمبدأ المحبة لا بالقوانين والنواميس والشرائع البالية، أو الطقوس القاسية، بمعنى أنه لا ينبغي على الإنسان أن يعمل بموجب الوصايا خوفاً من عقاب الله، وإنما استجابة لداعي المحبة والعيش بموجب هذه المحبة في الحياة اليومية.

أما بالنسبة للوصايا الشعر فقد أعطاها المسيح أبعاداً جديدة. فإنه شرح مثلاً الوصايا بالنسبة لمبدأ المحبة. فهو لا يريد من الناس عدم كسر الوصايا لأنها مجرد قوانين، كما أنه لا يكتفي بعدم عمل أو ارتكاب الخطية، بل يريدنا أن نذهب إلى أبعد من ذلك بأن لا نفكر في الخطية بقلوبنا. وبمعنى آخر، لا يكفي أن تكون أعمالنا حسنة، بل أن تكون أفكارنا مقدسة وضمائرنا صالحة ونقية. فالمسيح أشار إلى بعض الوصايا بقوله:  "سمعتم إنه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل، ومن يقتل يكون مستوجب الحكم. وأما أنا فأقول لكم، إن من يغضب على أخيه باطلاً يكون مستوجب الحكم" (متى 5: 21-22). أي أنه ليس القتل وحده خطية بل مجرد الغضب باطلاً هو خطية. وبهذا الصدد أشار إلى أن تقديم الذبائح وحده لا يكفر عن الخطايا، بل المصالحة مع الآخرين، فقال:  "فإن قدمت قربانك على المذبح وهنالك تذكرت أن لأخيك شيئاً عليك، فاترك هناك قربانك قدام المذبح، واذهب أولاً اصطلح مع أخيك وحينئذ تعال وقدم قربانك" (متى 5: 23-24). وبهذا ندرك أن صفاء النية ونقاء القلب تجاه الغير والمصالحة هي الأساس وليس تقديم الذبائح. أما بالنسبة للوصية التي تتعلق بالزنى، فقد قال يسوع:  "سمعتم إنه قيل للقدماء لا تزن، وأما أنا فأقول لكم، إن كل من ينظر إلى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه" (متى 5: 27-28). وبهذا شدد المسيح بأنه ليس القيام بفعل الزنى وحده خطية. بل مجرد الاشتهاء البطال هو خطية. سواء أقام الإنسان بفعل الزنى أم لم يقم. لأن كل عمل يعمله الإنسان، يخطط له بفكره أولاً قبل أن يقدم عليه. أما بالنسبة للمحبة، فإن يسوع لا يكتفي بمحبتنا للذين يحبوننا، لأن ذلك أمر بديهي، وكل إنسان يحب من يحبه. ولكن المهم أن يدرّب الإنسان نفسه على محبة من لا يحبه حتى عدوّه (متى 5: 43-46). وبهذا تظهر قداسة الأفكار المسيحية وأفكار الناموس الكامل الذي أكمله المسيح. والذي ينبغي على المؤمن بالمسيح أن يسير بموجبه. فالسيد المسيح أضاف إلى الناموس تعاليم المحبة والتسامح والإخاء والقداسة. ولو حاولنا مطالعة الإنجيل المقدس بهذا الصدد لاتّضح الأمر بجلاء.

 + هل مازال المسيحيون يحترمون الوصايا العشر ويعملون بموجبها؟

- لا شك أن المسيحيين ما زالوا يحترمون الوصايا العشر لأنها وصايا الله، وأن التعليم المسيحي ينظر إلى الوصايا العشر بأنها مرآة عاكسة يرى الإنسان أخطاءه بواسطتها عندما ينظر إليها. وعندما يرى الإنسان خطأه، عليه أن ينظر إلى نعمة الله ومحبته وغفرانه الذي أعدّه الله في المسيح يسوع وعلى من يؤمن بالمسيح يسوع أن يحاول السير في خطاه واتباع الناموس الكامل. وأن الفرق بين إيمان المسيحيين، وإيمان المؤمنين في العهد القديم، هو أن مؤمني العهد القديم كانوا يسيرون بموجب الشريعة أو الناموس، ويحاولون تطبيقها حرفياً، كما أنهم كانوا يعتمدون على الذبائح والمحرقات للتكفير عن خطاياهم. فكانت هناك شرائع وقوانين دينية وأدبية واجتماعية وشعائر وتقاليد يفرض على المؤمنين التقيّد بها لإرضاء الله. أما المؤمنون في العهد الجديد فإنهم لا يتقيدون بتلك القوانين والشعائر والطقوس، بل عليهم أن يعملوا بروح المحبة التي علّمهم إياها يسوع ويؤمنوا بالمسيح المخلص ويسيروا في خطاه. فحفظ الوصايا والتقاليد والشعائر بحسب تعاليم العهد القديم لا تكفي لخلاص الإنسان، لأن الكتاب المقدس يشير إلى أن الناموس يتطلب الكمال، والمعروف أنه ليس من إنسان كامل يستطيع أن يتقيد كلياً بالعمل بالوصايا كلها دون أن يكسر واحدة منها. وإذا كسر الإنسان آية وصية فكأنه كسرها كلها. ويقول الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد:  "لأن من حفظ كل الناموس، وإنما عثر في واحدة فقد صار مجرماً في الكل. لأن الذي قال لا تزن قال أيضاً لا تقتل. فإن لم تزن ولكن قتلت فقد صرت متعدياً للناموس" (يعقوب 2: 10-11). وبما أنه لا يستطيع أحد أن يعمل بكل الوصايا دون أن يخطئ بواحدة منها، كانت الذبائح تقدم في العهد القديم. ولكن المسيح بإكماله الناموس، بذبيحة نفسه أبطل عهد الذبائح، ولم يعد من الضروري أن يقدم الناس الذبائح لأجل خلاص نفوسهم، لأن يسوع بذل نفسه فدية لأجل الجميع (تيموثاوس 2: 6).

وبما أن السيد المسيح أبطل عهد الذبائح، لهذا لا يقدم المسيحيون الذبائح التي كان الناس يقدمونها في العهد القديم، فالرب يسوع قدّم نفسه مرة واحدة كذبيحة مرضية. وإنه بذلك لم يقدم نفسه كحمل للذبح عن خطايا المسيحيين فقط بل عن خطايا كل العالم. ويقول الكتاب المقدس بهذا الصدد:  "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم" (يوحنا 1: 29). وهو الذي أبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه (عبرانيين 9: 26). وكذلك أيضاً أبطل عهد الذبائح إلى الأبد (عبرانيين 10: 14). ولهذا فإن الخلاص من الخطية في العهد الجديد ليس بتقديم الذبائح والمحرقات، وإنما هو هبة من الله كما ورد في الكتاب المقدس، "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان وذلك ليس منكم. هو عطية الله" (أفسس 2: 8).

هذه هي الفرو قات بين إيمان المسيحيين. وإيمان المؤمنين في العهد لقديم. فالمسيحيون يؤمنون أن الله المحب يبرر الإنسان بالنعمة التي يهبها مجاناً لكل من يؤمن. والمسيح، الإله المتجسد هو عطية السماء لسكان الأرض، وكان مجيئه إلى العالم تعبيراً عن محبة الله القدوس نحو الإنسان الخاطئ، ورغبة منه في خلاصه، كما ورد في الآية الكريمة القائلة:  "لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به، بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية" (يوحنا 3: 16). ​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 سبتمبر 2011)

وردة الرمال قال:


> شكرا فادي للإجابة، فهمت من كلامك أن العهد الجديد لم يأت فيه مايحرم ويحلل بعكس العهد القديم، في الحقيقة لم أقرأ كل الكتاب المقدس حتى أعرف ان العهد الجديد لم يأت بهذا.
> ولكن مافائدة العهد القديم إذا تم إلغاؤه هكذا؟


 

المسيح لم ينقض - بل تمم وكمل، أي عندما يتحدث المسيح عن تكميل للشرائع الاخلاقية والانسانية فهو بذلك يكمل - مثال على ذلك - في الشريعة اليهودية اوصى الله موسى بعدم الزنى! والمسيح قال "قد سمعتم انه قيل لا تزنِ" أما أنا فأقول لكم ان كل من نظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى في قلبه! اذا فهو لم يبطل الناموس وفقرة لاتزن لا زالت قائمة بل على العكس صححها الى سمو أعلى واطهر بعدم النظر حتى لاشتهاء الغير..وهو قمة في الصلاح الانساني والطهر الداخلي. وكثيرة هي الامثلة...

اما عن سؤالك كيف تعرفين المعمول بها من غير المعمول بها - فأنا انصح بقراءة العهد الجديد بتأني - وبعد ذلك البدء بأسفار معينة من العهد القديم وبالأخص الاسفار الخمس الاولى وهذا رابط لاجلك كي تقدري بنعمة الرب ان تتواصلي مع ما تم كتابته في الاسفار واذا طرأت لك اي افكار او شبهات أرجو التقدم بطرحها في المنتدى وبنعمة الرب ستجدين خدام أمناء لاجابتك.

http://st-takla.org/pub_Bible-Inter...ing-Holy-Bible-El-3ahd-El-Adeem-00-index.html


الرب يباركك


----------



## فادي الكلداني (21 سبتمبر 2011)

Star Online قال:


> *دعيني أنقل لك مقال جميل جدا للأخ قاسم ابراهيم ..أرجوك إقرأيه بتمعن :-​*
> 
> *هل المسيح اتى لنقض الناموس؟*​
> 
> ...





أكثر من رائع الرب يباركك عزيزي ​


----------



## rafaatbarsoum (21 سبتمبر 2011)

*
وبما أن السيد المسيح أبطل عهد الذبائح، لهذا لا  يقدم المسيحيون الذبائح التي كان الناس يقدمونها في العهد القديم، فالرب  يسوع قدّم نفسه مرة واحدة كذبيحة مرضية. وإنه بذلك لم يقدم نفسه كحمل للذبح  عن خطايا المسيحيين فقط بل عن خطايا كل العالم. ويقول الكتاب المقدس بهذا  الصدد:  "هوذا حمل الله الذي يرفع خطية العالم"  (يوحنا 1: 29). وهو الذي أبطل الخطية بذبيحة نفسه (عبرانيين 9:  26). وكذلك أيضاً أبطل عهد الذبائح إلى الأبد (عبرانيين 10: 14). ولهذا فإن الخلاص من الخطية في العهد  الجديد ليس بتقديم الذبائح والمحرقات، وإنما هو هبة من الله كما ورد في  الكتاب المقدس، "لأنكم بالنعمة مخلصون بالإيمان  وذلك ليس منكم. هو عطية الله" (أفسس 2: 8).we are be forgiveness after confess,repaints,communion have......!well don
​ *


----------



## My Rock (21 سبتمبر 2011)

الكنيسة لا تحرم اكل اي لحم. العهد القديم كان له شرائع وطقوس وهذه الشرائع رُفعت مع المسيح.
لا وجود لناسخ ومنسوخ كما تحاول صاحبة الموضوع الإشارة له، بل هناك شرائع وإكمال (لا وجود لنقض).

يُغلق بسبب تكرار نسب النقض لشرائع العهد القديم من قبل طارحة الموضوع بصورة متعمدة.


----------

